# pregnant marrigold platy



## nemo7415 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi,
We have recently bought a platy from our local pet shop and immediately noticed that it is a lot bigger than our other platy. We and some friends suspect she is pregnant, but doesn't have a gravid spot so don't know how pregnant she is. She is swimming normally and eats with the other fish. We have been and bought a hatchery for if/when she does have babies as we don't want them to get eaten. we have a sucking loach in the tank and so were told not to keep them in the tank case it ate them. 
Does anyone have any tips/advice to help us??? we've had her just over a week and no idea how pregnant she is. 
Thanks


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Can you share some photos/video of her?

Some floating plants would help, fake or living. When she starts to hide in the plants for long periods, it usually means she is getting ready to release her fry.


----------



## nemo7415 (Aug 8, 2013)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....20/1098480_10151794336499456_1729043621_n.jpg


hope this works


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks like she has a few more days probably. Some platies and swordtails do not get the dark colored gravid spot, they just get really big before they release their young, or the spot is a lighter color that is easily overlooked.


----------



## nemo7415 (Aug 8, 2013)

thanks! we've had her 8 days so far and she hasn't changed much since we got her. so i'll keep an eye on her. ive got some spare plastic plants so ill add them as well. 
thanks again for the help.


----------

